# Another Type Chwoey Thread! ENTP? ISFP? INFJ? ENFP? INTJ? WHO KNOWS~ :D



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

These whole filling out form things don't seem to really work for me. So I'm basically just going to explain myself and you guys can ask questions and/or tell me what you think my type is.! I'm also a tiny bit stoned, so I apologize if I go on tangents. 

So, to start I'd say my E/I aspect is unknown. I originally thought of myself as being an extrovert, this is because I'm decent at talking with customers (short term experiences) at work and in the right environment I can get loud and silly/witty. I mean, after a long shift of work (either serving customers at subway or working cash at walmart) I would be filled with energy. 
On the other hand, unless I'm with people that I am EXTREMELY comfortable with (my mom, dad and best friend), then I am extremely quiet and I like to become very introverted, simply digesting what everyone is saying and not really talking. I almost never start conversations with people outside of my close circle of friends. And even a few of my less close friends, I find it VERY hard to start conversations, and I generally just ask people about themselves (I don't know what else to talk about). I generally avoid being online with people one on one, it makes me incredibly uncomfortable and it drains my energy (this may just be the so/sp part of my enneagram though). 

For the N/S aspect. I generally find the descriptions of Ne/Ni and Si/Se very ambiguous and I'm simply not sure what I relate to. In the broader terms of intuition and sensing, I like to think I am more on the intuition side. I've always been extremely good with math and conceptual work. Chemistry and math have always been very easy subjects for me. I'm not generally concerned with material possessions (that I assume could be connected to Si or Se), and unless I'm making an effort I can look pretty messy. I haven't had a problem with not bathing for a few days, not wearing makeup.. not to mention I had dreadlocks for a while. On the other hand, I do find celebrities very interesting and I enjoy "trash tv" because I find it extremely interesting. I'm not interested in gossiping about the celebrities, I just like seeing and thinking about them and their thoughts, experiences, etc. I'd think celebrities and Hollywood stuff would be connected to sensing? Though, I don't really like action or adventure movies. I only like to watch movies that make me think, like Requiem for a dream or a Scanner Darkly. 

Looking at Ni/Ne, I don't know which I would have. I don't really need to bounce my ideas of anyone, I like to think things out by myself and I generally just find information or ideas to add to my theories. Sometimes, I tell people what I think, but that is only because I think they might enjoy the tidbit of information, like I enjoy it myself. Though, I do suffer from never ending thoughts at bed time. My thought is "everything can be connected", I like to think of how everything fits into a single framework for the world/universe. Though, those thoughts can sometimes be unsettling (such as thinking about how we are just a speck of matter floating in the great unknown).

Looking at Se/Si, I have garbage memory, which should rule out Si. And I'm extremely uninterested in sports, action movies, theme park rides, or anything very sensory. I used to do things like painting because I was fairly skillful at it, and I liked the process. I'm not very creative when it comes to art, I'm not creative, and I don't really appreciate anyone's art work. Action movies and books irritate the hell out of me. Though, with sexual matters I am VERY sensual and in tune with my senses. My memory is so bad that I still don't know most of my multiplication tables (I'm a university student with higher level math courses), and I simply have some memory tricks to know the product of two simple numbers(such as, with 6X_, I think of _X5 and then add _). 

For Feeling or Thinking. I'm on the fence. I was generally an emotional kid and teenager. I went through a long depression during high school and I was often called "moody" or "bipolar". I kind of thought this made me rather Feeling. I was very sensitive to any criticism or conflict. I need to add that I had a brother who was borderline autistic and got diabetes when I was 6, so I think I was a bit neglected and acted out because of it. Now, when feelings are involved, I generally experience an emotion shortly, then I go and examine it logically, decide how to proceed (ignore it, convince self it is silly, deal with it, etc.) I generally only get really upset when I think someone important to me expressed displeasure in me. I've always been interested in humans, society and relationships (mostly from an objective standpoint, I don't care for drama or reality IRL). Hormones play into this as well, I believe. I have no ideal world, I think its impossible for us to reach any sort of positive existence. I have no ideas of how to improve this world like Keirsey says "NF" types do. 

Looking at Fi/Fe, I kind of lean towards Fe because I'm the type of person who wears their heart on their sleeve. If I'm upset, you can tell, I'm happy and my face lights up. I have extremely expressive eye brows and I give a bitch stare like no other. I also have some visible tattoos, and I like it when people notice my tattoos and comment on them. I generally care what other people think of me, I want to look attractive and give a certain image. 
For Fi, I was always very sensitive and moody. I bottled up my emotions a lot and was some what of a "silent sufferer", though you could see my moods on my face I never expressed them vocally. 

Looking at Ti/Te, I see Te in myself when I'm at work. I'm a very efficient person, I like to work quickly and with the most output. Though, I am not the type to be a hard ass, or explain my thoughts. You would never see me giving someone a "Te-Bitchslap". For Ti, I see it in my thought processes. I like logical problems, I'm very good with discreet math. I enjoy nothing more than to sit down and figure out some new concepts and logical problems. I'm also non-confrontational. If someone is doing something I think is messed up, I might shake my head disappointingly, but I would never confront someone. I'd rather let people do what they want, rather than try and give them my opinion. 

For P/J, I know its not a cognitive function, but I can't help but think about the stereotypes. I see P in myself because I am fairly messy. IDGAF about how messy my room is. I see J in myself because I like to have a "schedule" for my day. A fairly rough schedule like (Drive to school, go to x class, eat x for lunch, go to x class, hang out with x people until roughly x, go home, take a bath, watch x, go to bed), and if something interrupts my schedule (such as a friend wanting me to go to their house) I get a little irritated and I just want to stick to my schedule. 

I'm tired of writing now... Just gonna put a @LeaT @gingertonic @*Ningsta Kitty* @*theorycraft *@*FacelessBeauty*


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to guess ISTP. You have strong Ti, not Te. You have Fe, not Fi, but it's not very strong. You seem to have Ni, not Ne. So, ISTP or ESTP. I really can't imagine an Se-dom working either of the jobs you do, although that alone wouldn't rule out a type, but the way you describe yourself overall does not sound at all ESTP, it sounds more introverted-thinker. ISTPs have a reputation for being into sports and action that isn't always the case. Your interests in math, chemistry, and art (in a non-creative way) would fit very well with ISTP.

Your social preferences are very much like mine. (I feel exactly the way you do in groups, preferring to observe and listen unless something is going on that really interests me, and I hate one-on-ones for exactly the same reason you do! It exhausts me, in a matter of minutes.) Lots more I could say, but for now I'll just say that my hunch is ISTP.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

:laughing: I didn't even read the post. I read the thread title: clear ENFP. roud:


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> I'm going to guess ISTP. You have strong Ti, not Te. You have Fe, not Fi, but it's not very strong. You seem to have Ni, not Ne. So, ISTP or ESTP. I really can't imagine an Se-dom working either of the jobs you do, although that alone wouldn't rule out a type, but the way you describe yourself overall does not sound at all ESTP, it sounds more introverted-thinker. ISTPs have a reputation for being into sports and action that isn't always the case. Your interests in math, chemistry, and art (in a non-creative way) would fit very well with ISTP.
> 
> Your social preferences are very much like mine. (I feel exactly the way you do in groups, preferring to observe and listen unless something is going on that really interests me, and I hate one-on-ones for exactly the same reason you do! It exhausts me, in a matter of minutes.) Lots more I could say, but for now I'll just say that my hunch is ISTP.


Thanks for the input, the results I get on tests like The big Five always point to ISTP, but the fact they are often into sports made me question it. 

I'll definitely look more into that.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Vanishing Point said:


> :laughing: I didn't even read the post. I read the thread title: clear ENFP. roud:


My title was only that way because I've already made something like 4 of the topics, and my results always vary. 

Maybe I am ENFP, but I don't see much Fi or Ne in myself. Thanks for the input.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

chwoey said:


> Thanks for the input, the results I get on tests like The big Five always point to ISTP, but the fact they are often into sports made me question it.
> 
> I'll definitely look more into that.


I hear you. It took me a few months to get my type right; I suspected it sooner but I just didn't relate to drooling over motorcycles, etc. I wish I could direct you to some type descriptions that don't steretype but they're hard to find. I can advise to learn what you can about the functions and that will give you a sense of how the types work. Often type descriptions are two-dimensional, as if people have use of only two functions; in ISTP's case, Ti and Se. In fact, ISTPs do have Ni and Fe, and they do influence the personality. The more well-rounded and mature the person, the less they'll fit the 2-D stereotypes. So I recommend also checking out INFJ, whose top two functions are ISTP's lower two: Ni and Fe. The ISTP's intuitive-feeling side is not as strong as INFJs, but there are strong similarities since it basically works the same way, and I've learned a lot about myself through the INFJ subforum here.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

sad self bump


----------



## pandamiga (Aug 11, 2012)

...I feel like you're a Ti-dom?

It seems like a Ti/Fi thing to look for something to add to their theories. Ne isn't about bouncing ideas around, though. I don't bounce ideas with anyone but myself (I like to figure things out myself too). I just create ideas and I connect random bits of information together and I expect no one to disagree with me xDD

...I don't see why you wouldn't be an INTP, if you think of what else Ne could mean, but that's just my thought.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Well Si is not the same thing as memory since everyone has memories. I think memory exists on a different plane within the psyche. Anyway, based on what you've posted here so far, I think it is highly likely for you to be more of a Ti dominant or auxiliary user, making you an xxTP of some kind. 


So where would you like to go from here? :happy:


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Hmmmmm. Well Si is not the same thing as memory since everyone has memories. I think memory exists on a different plane within the psyche. Anyway, based on what you've posted here so far, I think it is highly likely for you to be more of a Ti dominant or auxiliary user, making you an xxTP of some kind.
> 
> 
> So where would you like to go from here? :happy:


Well, the thing with being Ti-dom or Ti-aux means that I need to have either Se or Ne in the other top position, and I simply cannot see them being there. I have recently met a friend with a very strong Ne and it made it very clear to me that I do not have Ne (at least not developed). I can generally understand why x creates y, or other concepts, but I don't jump around from idea to idea and I much prefer to really digest some kind of information rather than just jump around on topics. I'm not big on talking about my ideas, and around a Ne-dom I definitely don't feel the need to be sparking up ideas on one another, I actually find his idea brainstorms fairly silly and funny. 

So, If I am a Ti-dom/aux without Ne, then I have to have Se in my auxiliary spot (since I don't see how I could be Se-dom).. and I simply have a hard time seeing myself as a sensor. Whenever I read anything on sensors I scoff and know that isn't me. I can see /some/ Se in myself. I occasionally am the type to stop and smell the flowers, but I'm in my head more than I am smelling the roses. I'm not the least bit interested in purely sensory activities (other than listening to music, which I think all types relate to). I need movies to have some sort of intellectual depth for me to be interested for longer than 15 minutes. 

That is my main problem, I can think _oh, maybe I am a Ti-dom_ and then I will find ways in which other functions don't match being a Ti-dom. Or, _oh, maybe I am a Fe-aux,_ but then I think of how I don't fit with Ni-dom or Si-dom. 

I'm pretty sure I have Ti and Fe, as my Fe is very pronounced when I am interacting with others, yet it is very childish and underdeveloped (one could say I was heartless up until recently). But dem perceiving functions just don't seem to fit. 
I suppose, looking into Se might help, but it's just so hard to imagine myself as a Se-aux, unless I never let it develop much and that is why is it nearly invisible.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

chwoey said:


> Well, the thing with being Ti-dom or Ti-aux means that I need to have either Se or Ne in the other top position, and I simply cannot see them being there. I have recently met a friend with a very strong Ne and it made it very clear to me that I do not have Ne (at least not developed). I can generally understand why x creates y, or other concepts, but I don't jump around from idea to idea and I much prefer to really digest some kind of information rather than just jump around on topics. I'm not big on talking about my ideas, and around a Ne-dom I definitely don't feel the need to be sparking up ideas on one another, I actually find his idea brainstorms fairly silly and funny.
> 
> So, If I am a Ti-dom/aux without Ne, then I have to have Se in my auxiliary spot (since I don't see how I could be Se-dom).. and I simply have a hard time seeing myself as a sensor. Whenever I read anything on sensors I scoff and know that isn't me. I can see /some/ Se in myself. I occasionally am the type to stop and smell the flowers, but I'm in my head more than I am smelling the roses. I'm not the least bit interested in purely sensory activities (other than listening to music, which I think all types relate to). I need movies to have some sort of intellectual depth for me to be interested for longer than 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


Ne is not limited to that which you described, but if you don't think it fits as your dominant function, I guess we'll have to work with that in mind. Why is it so difficult imagining yourself as an Se-aux?

And I think I could actually see a case for you being a potential ENFP actually. But I am not sure if you consider theories about functional loops and such, but I think you might have an Ne-Te loop or something going on. And this is why I say this:

I say Pe dominance (dominant Ne or Se) working for you since you don't seem to have Je or Ji dominant qualities. You don't seem to have a preference for inferior thinking and feeling so I think they work better as your aux and tert axis rather than the dominant-inferior axis.
You described your use of Te at work and such, which makes sense if you have a weaker preference for Te which could also be mistaken for Ti use with a certain combination of functions working together I suppose.
I think the Ne-Si axis works out well for you if anything, despite the cognitive lineup listed in your signature. I haven't seen much from you that would be indicative of Ni usage of any kind. But maybe you've been suppressing your functions in favor of other ones.
You do show instances of potential Fi usage when you're talking about the things that really mean a lot to you. While you may care about what people think, that might be attributed to enneagram as well. Do you follow tritype theory or no? If you do, have you considered 3w4 for your image fix? It could be attributed to what seems like tertiary Fe combined with your instincts.

What do you think of my spiel up there?


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Ne is not limited to that which you described, but if you don't think it fits as your dominant function, I guess we'll have to work with that in mind. Why is it so difficult imagining yourself as an Se-aux?


Probably a lot of it is stereotypes, I always hear of Se users being extremely interested in sensory things (roller coasters, sports, spontaneous things) which I don't care much for. I've never been athletic or interested in sports... Though, I do have great reflexes and I work well on my feet. 



> And I think I could actually see a case for you being a potential ENFP actually. But I am not sure if you consider theories about functional loops and such, but I think you might have an Ne-Te loop or something going on.


I don't know much about loops, but I am very interested in what a Ne-Te loop would be, or entail. 



> And this is why I say this:
> 
> I say Pe dominance (dominant Ne or Se) working for you since you don't seem to have Je or Ji dominant qualities. You don't seem to have a preference for inferior thinking and feeling so I think they work better as your aux and tert axis rather than the dominant-inferior axis.
> You described your use of Te at work and such, which makes sense if you have a weaker preference for Te which could also be mistaken for Ti use with a certain combination of functions working together I suppose.


Makes sense, I can see the Te in myself. But I don't know how my programming abilities would work with Fi and Te. I'm very natural at programming and seeing the best way to produce something. I need to sit down for only a few minutes and I usually have a very well thought out, comprehensive plan of how to create what needs to be created. I assumed that was Ti in the works, but could that be Te or Ne? Not sure.



> I think the Ne-Si axis works out well for you if anything, despite the cognitive lineup listed in your signature. I haven't seen much from you that would be indicative of Ni usage of any kind. But maybe you've been suppressing your functions in favor of other ones.






the function line up is a rough estimate of what I had, based on a few factors. 

I honestly, don't see a ton of any perceiving function in myself, but I do see intuition. The thing was that I couldn't relate to the Ne I read about, and I could somewhat see the Ni. I'm good at drawing connections between things. Though, I generally find the Ni descriptions really hard to understand, they seem so abstract and "mystical". I'm wondering what perceiving functions you are able to see in me. 


> You do show instances of potential Fi usage when you're talking about the things that really mean a lot to you. While you may care about what people think, that might be attributed to enneagram as well. Do you follow tritype theory or no? If you do, have you considered 3w4 for your image fix? It could be attributed to what seems like tertiary Fe combined with your instincts.


I don't think I quite understand Fi. I say I have Fe because I (at least seem) to wear my emotions on my sleeve. If I am really happy, I'll be grinning ear to ear. If I'm sad my face drops like no other. I think I might also have some bias towards Fi, as it seems so overly judgmental, when I generally am the type to accept /most/ people as they are as long as they are genuine. 

I don't follow the tritype, but I have looked into enneagram a bit. I find that very hard as well. I can see myself in 3w4, 4w5 and 5w6. Though, 3w4 does make quite a bit of sense. I see in myself how I care about what others think, I want to be seen as the best and very competent. I actually think that might be my main ennegram.. Hard to say, maybe 3w4 - 5w6 - ?w? is my tritype. I haven't thought of that being the reasoning behind my apparent Fe. Because, I generally can be a heartless person, and others feelings aren't at the top of my priority list. 




> What do you think of my spiel up there?


My INTJ boyfriend also has typed me as ENFP, though he hasn't looked much into MBTI/socionics for a few since (until I got him into it again X3). Not to mention, the notorious ENFP - INTJ connection. _No one but an ENFP could love an INTJ_.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Omg, is my previous post completely destroyed for you as well... D:

EDIT: I fixed it.. I think, but I lost a few lines of text.. I think.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

chwoey said:


> I have recently met a friend with a very strong Ne and it made it very clear to me that I do not have Ne (at least not developed). I can generally understand why x creates y, or other concepts, but I don't jump around from idea to idea and I much prefer to really digest some kind of information rather than just jump around on topics. I'm not big on talking about my ideas, and around a Ne-dom I definitely don't feel the need to be sparking up ideas on one another, I actually find his idea brainstorms fairly silly and funny.


This a good sign that you have Ni-Se rather than Si-Ne. My best friend is an ENFP and he seriously entertains me, but after a while the Ne just tires me out.



> So, If I am a Ti-dom/aux without Ne, then I have to have Se in my auxiliary spot (since I don't see how I could be Se-dom).. and I simply have a hard time seeing myself as a sensor. Whenever I read anything on sensors I scoff and know that isn't me. I can see /some/ Se in myself. I occasionally am the type to stop and smell the flowers, but I'm in my head more than I am smelling the roses. I'm not the least bit interested in purely sensory activities (other than listening to music, which I think all types relate to). I need movies to have some sort of intellectual depth for me to be interested for longer than 15 minutes.


Se isn't always about action and sports. Sometimes it's about natural beauty and art. It's about just being more aware and adept in your physical surroundings than most people are. In ISTPs who aren't athletes it's sometimes hard to see because dominant Ti means that we are indeed primarily thinkers: more in our heads than just in the moment, which means we're not as in-Se as Se-doms.

I completely relate about movies. I have no attention span for movies. I only watch them (or read fiction) if they come highly recommended by someone I trust.



> That is my main problem, I can think _oh, maybe I am a Ti-dom_ and then I will find ways in which other functions don't match being a Ti-dom. Or, _oh, maybe I am a Fe-aux,_ but then I think of how I don't fit with Ni-dom or Si-dom.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have Ti and Fe, as my Fe is very pronounced when I am interacting with others, yet it is very childish and underdeveloped (one could say I was heartless up until recently). But dem perceiving functions just don't seem to fit.
> I suppose, looking into Se might help, but it's just so hard to imagine myself as a Se-aux, unless I never let it develop much and that is why is it nearly invisible.


This sounds just like inferior-Fe. An Fe-auxiliary, unless they're sociopathic, is never in their lives heartless. They have to work at loving themselves as much as they love others. That's how I finally figured out I wasn't one. Fe comes slowly for me and it's something I have to work at.

It is common enough among ISTPs (especially women) not to have strongly developed Se. It's also common that the stereotypes refer Se only to sports and action and don't discuss what it really is and how it really works, so we misunderstand it and don't realize how much we do use it. Since I see Ti-dominance and I hear you about not having Ne, and I understand because I relate, I think the auxiliary-Se is there. Actually, I see it.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> This a good sign that you have Ni-Se rather than Si-Ne. My best friend is an ENFP and he seriously entertains me, but after a while the Ne just tires me out.


Yeah, thats what I was thinking... When I compare myself to a real ne user, I just find they are over the top and their ideas are too random. When I think about things they are very connected, rather then the spontaneous explosion of ideas that they seem to have.. I'm starting to lean towards having Se-Ni though. 



> Se isn't always about action and sports. Sometimes it's about natural beauty and art. It's about just being more aware and adept in your physical surroundings than most people are. In ISTPs who aren't athletes it's sometimes hard to see because dominant Ti means that we are indeed primarily thinkers: more in our heads than just in the moment, which means we're not as in-Se as Se-doms.


I kind of see this in me, I'm actual a very decent artist. I have extremely good reflexes and I'm pretty aware of what is going on in the present moment. I actually get complimented a lot working as a cashier because I'm very fast and accurate with what I do. The more I think about it, the more I see Se in myself. I can't really see myself being Se-dom, but I suppose it is possible (though, I generally see myself as being an introvert{especially when I am comfortable}). 



> I completely relate about movies. I have no attention span for movies. I only watch them (or read fiction) if they come highly recommended by someone I trust.


I watch them if they come recommended, or they have some sort of mind fuck in them. What are your favourite movies? What 



> This sounds just like inferior-Fe. An Fe-auxiliary, unless they're sociopathic, is never in their lives heartless. They have to work at loving themselves as much as they love others. That's how I finally figured out I wasn't one. Fe comes slowly for me and it's something I have to work at.
> 
> It is common enough among ISTPs (especially women) not to have strongly developed Se. It's also common that the stereotypes refer Se only to sports and action and don't discuss what it really is and how it really works, so we misunderstand it and don't realize how much we do use it. Since I see Ti-dominance and I hear you about not having Ne, and I understand because I relate, I think the auxiliary-Se is there. Actually, I see it.


Interesting, I'll need to think more about ISTP as well as ENFP.. Not sure which I am, but both seem credible.


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

You seem pretty legit. And I have some types I think are likely, but to make sure:

Q&A?

What is love?

What are some activities you loved from the very first time you did them? Any fond memories? 

What makes you giggle? 

What are you bad at? 

What pisses you off? 

Do you like cooking? Or do you find you are more aware of food? 

Do you find yourself highly aware of pain? 

What are your opinions on criticism? 

How do you feel about other people crying/ being really angry? What do you do in these situations? 

How do you feel about directing other people as a taskmaster? 

Ever been violent? 

Do you like stand up comedy? 

Do you ever feel stuck in a rut?

I like female vocals. Would you recommend any music that fits this?


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

esq said:


> You seem pretty legit. And I have some types I think are likely, but to make sure:


Q&*A*?

What is love?
*Love is an abstract concept. To me, I would say love is the enjoyment of another person. When you care about another person, you consider their needs and desires along side your own. It is connected to bodily responses at first (though this may just be attraction, rather than love). **You desire to be around the other person more then the average person. I would also say, love is or happens when you see less faults in the other person, and the faults you do see don't seem as serious as they normally would. *

What are some activities you loved from the very first time you did them? Any fond memories? 
*Uh. I think most activities had some frustration at first, I really love programming but it took me a while to understand /what/ I was supposed to be doing. But once I understood the basics I loved programming. All my fondest memories of that are the moments after you figure something out that had been puzzling you. 
I suppose, I loved reading from birth. I was the type of child who got their parents to read them a book (or multiple) every night, and I never stopped reading. Fond memories? Too many to count, but the oldest being having my dad read "Goodnight Moon" to me.*

What makes you giggle? 
*I'm not a huge giggler unless I'm around my SO (and even then, I'm more likely to grin then giggle). But if I am extremely hyper, I'll laugh at things like "America's Funniest Videos". If one of my friends does something very ridiculous I might giggle. I also, as previously mentioned, have this ENTP friend who just goes off on crazy tangents of ideas and if he is telling people who simply DNGAF then I will giggle/laugh at him. Generally though, I'm more of a grinner then a laugher. *

What are you bad at? 
*Ugh, I'm bad at socializing and procrastinating. If I'm not really comfortable then I can be so awkward and I don't enjoy myself at all. I'd rather stick to myself then initiate conversation with strangers. I'm also a big procrastinator.. I mean, if I START doing my homework or an assignment then I do a really good job and I can focus, but it takes me forever to actually sit down and START doing it. *

What pisses you off? 
*People nagging me pisses me off. It always makes me think they think I am incompetent or something.. Actually, generally any way that someone could imply that I am stupid makes me irritated. A customer saying "Oh, can you bag all the cold stuff together" makes me irritated. My thought process is "Really? You think I don't know to just DO that? It's basic common sense". 
I also get pissed off when people tell me to do things, like if someone asks me to do something and I don't do it immediately and they start nagging me, I'll think "If I didn't do it right away there is a reason! I'll get to it when it is logical/appropriate to do it!"*

Do you like cooking? Or do you find you are more aware of food? 
*I don't mind cooking, I am the type who sticks to very simple things (like stirfries or fried rice)**. ThoughI find, as long as you follow a recipe cooking isn't too difficult. **I generally don't cook a lot though, because of the long clean up time. 
I don't know if I am horribly "aware" of food. No reference points, though I do enjoy food a lot! *

Do you find yourself highly aware of pain? 
*I'm not quite sure what this question is asking. But, if I get cramps or something I can really focus in on the pain and try and understand what is going on in my body to make that pain. Otherwise, I can sometimes tune out pain if not too intense.*

What are your opinions on criticism? 
*Generally, I dish out criticism a lot. Kinda ashamed to say, I feel like my criticism could improve someone else, or I'm just teasing someone, but I dislike when others criticize me. **Its like I think, other people don't think enough to realize the faults in their actions, but I am overly conscious of my faults so any criticism others say just is stuff I've already thought to myself.. So its just redundant and makes me **feel like I'm being bad in some way. *

How do you feel about other people crying/ being really angry? What do you do in these situations? 
*This depends, usually if the emotions are directed at me I'll get irritated. I don't really like dealing with emotions, and usually if someone is that emotional towards me they are being irrational and overly dramatic. I generally get very cold and ignore or leave the area. If someone is angry towards other people, I will try and rationalize to them or I will still get irritated because of them being irrational. *
*If they are crying and being very emotional, it can cause me to start crying too simply on reflex. Though, I generally hide this or physically stop myself from crying. I try to rationalize things for them too, but only on occasion. I often try to avoid these situations. *

How do you feel about directing other people as a taskmaster? 
*I don't mind it at all. As long as I feel competent in the matter and I know those who I am directing, then I am fully comfortable with it. I like to think that I am good at planning and figuring things out, so my directions are pretty good. *

Ever been violent? 
*Previously, when I've gotten extremely angry I have had extremely violent thoughts. Literally shaking with anger and having my muscles "feel" out the violence. For example, I imagine smashing someone's head and I can "feel" my muscles carrying out the action even though I am only shaking slightly. I have smashed things in anger, but I have never gotten violent towards any people... Well, once during a fight I pinched my ex-boyfriends lips and told him to "Shut the F*** UP!".*

Do you like stand up comedy? 
*Occasionally. Some of it can be pretty funny, but a lot of it is just stupid. *

Do you ever feel stuck in a rut?
*Yes. I've had mostly dead end jobs (subway, wal-mart, house keeping), and I'm not even 100% sure about what I'm studying in school. *

I like female vocals. Would you recommend any music that fits this?
* Florence and The Machine*
*Angus and Julia Stone*
*The Cardigans*


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Also;
Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ISTP*
or Second Possibility: *ISTJ*
or Third Possibility: *INTJ*


Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Si - Ni - Se - Te - Ne - Fi - Fe

Your Sociotype: ILI-1Ni (INTp)Other Possible Types 

LIE (ENTj): 83% as likely as ILI.
IEI (INFp): 61% as likely as ILI.
SLI (ISTp): 47% as likely as ILI.

*You are a Type 3 with a 4 wing: "The Professional"*
Your trifix is 3w4, 5w4, 8w9.


----------



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you could be a Socionics ISFp or SEI. In MBTI terms, you might relate to ISFP communities. Do you find that your best friends are like ENTPs, INTJs, and ESFJs? Or if not, please tell what sorts of people you tend to get along with. 

I think your heart's too big and your smile's too big and you like animals too much to be a T. Chickens? Crying on reflex? You are way too sweet to be an ISTP. 

I think you are aware of reality, you have a unique perspective, you are aware of physical harmony and physical comfort and you have strong aesthetics. Probably very sensual. 

You greatly enjoy whimsical ideas and humor, expanding perspectives, not a fan of closed mindedness or following someone else's path. Sometimes you feel a little stuck in your ways and you are really looking for some fresh, brand new adventure to make you feel alive again? 

You seem to greatly enjoy the sciences and logic and clarity and systems. 

Probably I should post more later.


----------



## jmcconnell (Oct 10, 2012)

esq said:


> I think you could be a Socionics ISFp or SEI. In MBTI terms, you might relate to ISFP communities. Do you find that your best friends are like ENTPs, INTJs, and ESFJs? Or if not, please tell what sorts of people you tend to get along with.
> 
> I think your heart's too big and your smile's too big and you like animals too much to be a T. Chickens? Crying on reflex? You are way too sweet to be an ISTP.
> 
> ...


chwoeys best fwiend concurs with your assessment  (i think that makes sense)


----------

